# Union leaders' salary



## CuriousReader (Apr 3, 2009)

I was curious if there's any publicly available information (ie. salary disclosure) for union leaders? Or are their compensation hidden and buried?

And do they (their pay) even get affected by strikes at all?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Last I read, the CAW leader made about 150,000 per year. That is above what a skilled trade working overtime in an auto plant could earn, but far below what a CEO would earn.

Considering your second question of being paid during a strike.

Given that the CAW, for example, have many different industries and individual bargaining units under their umbrella, someone is always negotiating somewhere. It would be a little silly to expect the union leader not get paid when one of those units is on strike.


----------



## DanFo (Apr 9, 2011)

I am sure there is a lot of Perks for union leaders....they're greased up by politicans all the time and almost all there expenses are covered..do they have to work hard...I'm sure they do but they're pobably still over paid


----------

